
Nvtop: Nvidia GPU htop-like monitoring tool - jonbaer
https://github.com/Syllo/nvtop
======
kkaranth
This is great, I'll be using this instead of "watch nvidia-smi" now.

What exactly is "Mo" in the memory column?

    
    
      PID    USER  GPU    TYPE           MEM Command
      2324 ubuntu   0 Graphic       1Mo 0.1% /usr/bin/krunner
      2320 ubuntu   0 Graphic      48Mo 2.3% kwin_x11
      2980 ubuntu   0 Graphic      61Mo 2.9% /usr/share/spotify/spotify --type=gpu-process --no-sandbox --lo
      2326 ubuntu   0 Graphic      85Mo 4.1% /usr/bin/plasmashell
      1526   root   0 Graphic     211Mo 10.1% /usr/lib/xorg/Xorg

~~~
bigmattystyles
I think it's the French version of MB

MO or Mo = Mega Octet (French) MB = Mega Byte (English)

~~~
slezyr
> The byte is a unit of digital information that __most commonly__ consists of
> eight bits, representing a binary number.

> The octet is a unit of digital information in computing and
> telecommunications that __consists __of eight bits.

French has nothing to it.

~~~
kkarakk
>In France, French Canada and Romania, octet is used in common language
instead of byte when the 8-bit sense is required, for example, a megabyte (MB)
is termed a megaoctet (Mo).

taken from
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Octet_(computing)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Octet_\(computing\))

French has everything to do with it. it got grandfathered into their system
from previous notations while the rest of the world uses megabyte for memory
as a matter of practice

~~~
kmlx
this is correct. i'm a romanian and both schools and government use the octet.
on the other hand private enterprise has long used the bit/byte and "octet" is
nowadays mostly confusing people. but it goes a bit deeper than that and it's
mostly due to french influences: language is considered at the heart of
national identity [0]. this has been detrimental to developing a modern
language. one of the effects is actually the slow death of languages that
can't adapt to their surroundings. instead we get english words translated in
a crude manner to romanian or french. words that no one uses as the
english/american versions are not only more popular, but also much more
flexible. the french (romanians and others) are highly protective of their
language, which is why they're losing the language battles.

[0]
[https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/may/23/langua...](https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/may/23/language-
french-identity)

------
skwb
I do like that it supports multiple gpus. I usually have tmux session up with
my training progress (and keras callbacks) on one spit and the other side
dedicated to htop/watch -n 0.5 nvidia-smi. Looks like I’ll give it a run this
week when I’m running models.

------
pilooch
For a programmatic view we use
[https://github.com/jolibrain/gpustat_server](https://github.com/jolibrain/gpustat_server)

------
kernelsanderz
I love that it shows memory bandwidth and also what generation/speed of PCIe
slot is being used.

------
kiney
there's something similiar for AMD GPUs:
[https://github.com/clbr/radeontop](https://github.com/clbr/radeontop)

but it does not tell which processes use the GPU

------
splittingTimes
Does something similar exist for Windows (10) to debug graphics card issues?

~~~
olig15
It’s not quite the same, but windows 10 shows some basic gpu utilisation in
task manager next to each processes, and some graphs in the next tab (where
cpu, memory etc are - there’s a new tab for GPU)

~~~
kevingadd
Sysinternals Process Explorer also has this, and can show you per-'engine' gpu
utilization, where engines represent things like shader cores, hardware video
encoding cores, etc

------
leecarraher
An awesome looking tool, however I'm a little wary of building software for an
expensive multi-gpu server that isn't fully vetted. Seems like a ripe target
for cryptojacking. On that note, people should probably avoid pre-built
binaries of this for that reason.

------
singularity2001
sudo apt-get install nvtop E: Unable to locate package nvtop

otherwise great tool!

~~~
berbec
[https://github.com/Syllo/nvtop/blob/master/README.markdown#b...](https://github.com/Syllo/nvtop/blob/master/README.markdown#build)

